# d-day campsites



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

any 1 know where a good site near the normandy landings


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I thight you were heading for Spain via Lyon, Verdun, Oradour, colditz etc, now normandy beaches... :roll:

look at the camsites database map

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&file=map

type in Arromanches (for instance) in the town name, it will come up with Arromances Les Bains and you can leave the radius at 20 miles, or change it - then press "search the map" and you'll have loads of places....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bayeux Municipal on the ring road. Several along the coast road from Arowmanches to Port en Bessin and a modest air just above said port.

We are 20 miles west of St. Mere Eglise.

Ray.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Do you need a site as at most of the beaches you can stay right on or very near for nothing, and as they are quite spread out one site will be to far from most of the others without other transport.

Dennis


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

There is an unofficial aire right at Utah beach. Plug these coordinates into the Satnav - 49.414331,-1.176975 - and it will take you right there. This is a big, level field situated right behind the main car park of the Utah beach facility. It costs no money and it is always occupied by a good dozen or more rigs every night. We stayed a while and always felt comfortable and welcome. The mobile chip van was also very welcome! There are absolutely no facilities though, other than the fact that loos are available at several nearby pubs/bars and the Utah beach visitor centre itself.

There is also an aire right in the centre of Arromanches, but it is nothing more than a car park and it gets extremely crowded. The aire is located at 49.339021,-0.625834.

There is another very nice little unofficial aire down at Merville, which is handy for Pegasus bridge. The aire is right on the sea at 49.285269,-0.210012. Again, there are no facilities, and room for only about six units. But we were able to cycle to and from the bridge (about four miles each way), and Merville has many nice cafes, pubs etc.

Finally, we found a really great little campsite at 49.675842,-1.266872 - just outside Barfleur. It is called Camping Blanche Nef and it has all facilities. It is on a rocky promontory that can get a bit windy! But this gives nice views across to barfleur, which is a lovely little fishing port with some great restaurants. Barfleur also has a proper aire, at 49.669508,-1.26364. But it is right on the main road through the town and we preferred the quiet of the proper campsite.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

In back to the future doc says " roads !! where were going you dont need roads"..

I say "campsites - were your (thinking) of going you dont need campsites".... :lol: 
Lots of aires along that route, many free or low cost and in great locations..
As mentioned look at the MHF campsite database, many listed there.


Normandy and the WW2 beaches is a trip in itself, we did 10 days and that wasn't enough, we will be going back again...


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

35 on here

http://www.campingfrance.com/UK/Our-themes/Unique-locations/tourist-sites/D-day-Beaches-Calvados/(offset)/30#DebutListe

We did stay at Le puits many years ago now an Irish familly owned site

http://www.lepuits.com/en/

Dave p


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Wonderful Aire at rear of the farmyard here > > 49.38782,-0.948703 - not far from Pointe du Hoc (Unmissable).


Have a look on Google Street View by going a little way down the D125. The photo shows the Aire barely completed, but we were there last year and it was becoming well established with shrubs and flowers separating the pitches.

Dave


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*DDay beaches*

I will be making the trip this summer but my dilemma is can I easily park near the ww2 sites with a 24ft MH? or will it be better to go for a site with facilities and hire a car to get around the sites and museums?

Graham


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: DDay beaches*



zappy61 said:


> I will be making the trip this summer but my dilemma is can I easily park near the ww2 sites with a 24ft MH? or will it be better to go for a site with facilities and hire a car to get around the sites and museums?
> 
> Graham


Easy anywhere Graham.

Ray.

p.s. unless high season and all thos bl00dy tourists clog the place up.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: DDay beaches*



raynipper said:


> zappy61 said:
> 
> 
> > I will be making the trip this summer but my dilemma is can I easily park near the ww2 sites with a 24ft MH? or will it be better to go for a site with facilities and hire a car to get around the sites and museums?
> ...


So no worries about the parking thanks Ray. Sorry to be a tourist :lol:

Graham


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Normandy is in my opinion one of the most motorhome friendly regions. Our favourite WW2 spot is the gun batteries at Longues Sur Mer here http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Lon...noid=_g-SL1FsnSFAlksrMR5fFw&cbp=12,92.43,,0,0










And if you have time the Cherbourg peninsula where Ray lives just a few miles further north from the D Day beaches is stunning. Quiet and pretty little places like Barfleur and some stunning beaches with quite a few wilding opportunities. Apparently its open season at Rays house this year and everyone who turns up gets free Vino and food!!


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

I reckon a visit to the Normandy American Cemetery at Colleville sur Mer is a must!! The overflow car park outside, overlooking Omaha Beach, is an excellent aire, in a great location. Good walks and points of interest will tempt you to stay another day,... or so!!
As others have said the whole area lends itself to Motorhomes! 
Have a great trip.
Lindsay


----------

